# This is bothering me about a castnet in SC



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok....I have read the SC rules and regs. and it has also been brought up here recently in another thread. So here is the question. 

Do you need a fishing liscene to us a castnet from shore to catch other bait besides shrimp? (Like Mullet, crabs, etc)

I tried to call the SC DNR yesterday and spoke to a women..I asked her the question and she was unsure but thought that it was LEGAL if from shore. To me, The regs are unclear. Does anyone know one way or another as fact!?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

according to the sticky on the regs in this forum you need a SW rec license - least that's how i read it.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> according to the sticky on the regs in this forum you need a SW rec license - least that's how i read it.


But to me that just doesn't seem right...You can take all the rec. fish you want within the regs but then you can't get bait? just seems weird that you don't need a lisence to fish but you do to get bait


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

SC is a little weird but a cast net requires a recreational license.
I've only seen one person get a ticket for throwing a cast net without a license. Everything that came up in the net went in his cooler, legal or not.
DNR guys don't generally enforce that law, but they can.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I have thrown a castnet in SC for 5 years now and have never had any trouble. The people i asked about it said you only need the license if you are going to be keeping the bait to sell. If it is for personal use i believe you are fine...


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok folks heres the deal. 

The regs state in big bold blue letters. 

*Cast Nets (Other than Shrimp) *
Permits/License: Saltwater Recreational Fisheries License.

So the way I see if from an economic stand point the licenses is $10.00. Say you get a $25.00 fine ( which is unheard of) your out $25.00 + you will then have to go spend another $10.00 to buy a license at that time so you've lost $25.00 trying to save $10.00. 

Say you go to court your out time from work. Do you think any Judge would drop the charge being shown the Reg's? 

I'm not telling you to go buy a license I'm just saying..................
Good Luck in what ever you decide to do. I'm going to buy my license and be safe insted of sorry


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Fines are quite a bit higher than $25
Title 50 - Fish, Game and Watercraft





CHAPTER 9.

HUNTING AND FISHING LICENSES

ARTICLE 1.

GENERAL PROVISIONS
SECTION 50-9-10. Unlicensed activities; violations; penalties. 

It is unlawful to hunt, fish, or take fish or wildlife without obtaining a license and applicable permits, tags, or stamps which allow these activities. *A person convicted of violating this section is guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon conviction, must be fined not less than fifty nor more than five hundred dollars or imprisoned not more than thirty days. *
straight from the SC code of laws


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

That being said. If your from out of State the fine is going to be on the high end because they know your not going to be able to go to court. Trial date is usually 30 days after the offense, give or take. 

Also if anyone gets a confirmation from SCDNR that it is legal to catch bait with a Cast Net, without a Saltwater license, I would get it in writing. If you do I hope you would post it here, so I can get a copy and save myself $10.00 a year. I need that money to buy gas


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> But to me that just doesn't seem right...You can take all the rec. fish you want within the regs but then you can't get bait? just seems weird that you don't need a lisence to fish *but you do to get bait*


You have to have a licenses to sell bait. My guess is its to protect those who have a licenses to sell bait. A lobby if you will.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

I got busted one time for using a cast net at a DNR managed lake and got fined 150 bucks. I had to read the regs a couple times before I even found the part that said it was illegal.

Definitely worth spending 10 bucks a yr to be on the safe side. Also gives you the option of fishing on a boat if you want to.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I've been fishing the beach for about ten years now with a cast net catching bait for my own use and I've never had a problem. I just take what I need and let the rest go. Sometimes when the fishing gets slow throwing the net is more fun.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

njreloader said:


> I've been fishing the beach for about ten years now with a cast net catching bait for my own use and I've never had a problem. I just take what I need and let the rest go. Sometimes when the fishing gets slow throwing the net is more fun.


Have you been doing this in SC or NJ? I was on the SC and have been looking for contact info for a "knowlegable" person to get an answer. I found a couple email addresses but none of them are whom I am looking for. So I emailed them anyway trying to see if they could send me the correct address of someone that can answer my question


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Like I said yesterday SCis a little weird, but you do need a recreational license to use a cast net.
EXCEPT for shrimp for personal use AND NOT over bait.
So if you throw a cst net at a creek mouth on a falling tide for shrimp, you're legal. If you target fingermullet, silversides or ANYTHING other than shrimp you can get a ticket.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Let's see,,, Do I save my $10.00 and just toss my cast net and hope the man doesn't give me a ticket, take a day off work to go to court and pay a fine or pay $10.00 and not have to worry about all of the above?????


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> Have you been doing this in SC or NJ? I was on the SC and have been looking for contact info for a "knowlegable" person to get an answer. I found a couple email addresses but none of them are whom I am looking for. So I emailed them anyway trying to see if they could send me the correct address of someone that can answer my question


I've been doing it in SC and have seen lots of others also.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Let's see,,, Do I save my $10.00 and just toss my cast net and hope the man doesn't give me a ticket, take a day off work to go to court and pay a fine or pay $10.00 and not have to worry about all of the above?????


Shooter- As easy as that sounds its $14 of an out of state and thats only for a 14 day license. Now for the year its $35. Just seems a little high and outta line for the purpose.

But I did finally get an email through and it has been forwarded to the right person. I am expectiing a response. I will post it when I get a response


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

njreloader said:


> I've been doing it in SC and have seen lots of others also.


LOL My Mother use to tell me when I used that line "If .......... jumps into the fire are you going to follow him in.

The others, do you know they did not have a licenses ? 

I just don't know how the Reg's could have been stated any clearer than they are. The way there written I see no room for interpretation.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Southern Man said:


> LOL My Mother use to tell me when I used that line "If .......... jumps into the fire are you going to follow him in.
> 
> The others, do you know they did not have a licenses ?
> 
> I just don't know how the Reg's could have been stated any clearer than they are. The way there written I see no room for interpretation.


Southern Man I agree with you, I didn't know if the others had licenses or not. I went to the SC DNR web site read the rules again and from now on I'll get the license. The cost is no big deal and I guess I was wrong.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

just get the license. but honesly it should be the other way around cause ppl who cast net for shrimp usually have a boat and thoise castnetting for mullet are often shore anglers.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

justin, you want to talk to Sargent Kim something, shes the educations officer and would be the best one to know, ill try and get a email address or number for you


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I did recieve and answer....Not to post all the ref. to the regs but the person that I got a response from said that"for now" thats pretty much the law. That you need a license to take anything exept for shrimp with a castnet. Because some people apparently have been taking sheepshead with a net and they are trying to stop that...But they said that they might propose a exception for those taking bait next time the regs. come back up to be voted on.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

People have been busted recently for throwing a castnet at reds in the creeks too. You can't do that even with a license


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

some ppl gig reds to, i think its stupid, they cant catch them so they throw a net on or stick them with a gig


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

chumrunner said:


> I got busted one time for using a cast net at a DNR managed lake and got fined 150 bucks. I had to read the regs a couple times before I even found the part that said it was illegal.
> 
> Definitely worth spending 10 bucks a yr to be on the safe side. Also gives you the option of fishing on a boat if you want to.


So you threw a castnet in Freshwater ? 
Here (DE) that is illegal .. Sounds like a different situation than described above ..
But your dead on with the 10 bucks


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

SM
I looked thru the regs booklet last night. You got the rules right. Have to have the $10 sw license to net baitfish. Only shrimp from dock or hill w/o. Hey - It helps a dept strapped for cash - money spent in a good place.


----------

